# Clomipramine + lamotrigine + wellbutrin



## Rawry (Jan 7, 2013)

I wanted to write a quick, simple, overview of this combo for another thread, but I clearly failed at that, so I present to you a giant wall of text.







Oh and I do apologize for the lack of organization, structure, and sporadic information as I really did intend for this to be short but I got excited and wanted to share haha.

I started off taking 25mg of clomipramine and titrated up to 50mg. This (in combination with dp/anxiety/ocd self help books + mindfullness and acceptance) has finally put an end to my intrusive thoughts/images, as well as reoccuring thoughts/loops/obsession of past events AND rumination in general. I didn't feel at all 'fixed' even with the vast amount of effort I was putting into treating myself. I decided to start taking lamictal after doing countless hours of obsessive research (one of my talents/hobbies) and have titrated up to 100mg slowly. Lamictal has helped keep me in the moment, keep me even and logical, and it's also helped me remember the entirety of my life (except some repressed memories). I feel as though it's helped put me back into reality. It's hard for me to say however. The biggest change (other than having my OBNOXIOUS intrusive thoughts stop altogether) was when I started taking wellbutrin. I started recently on 150mg SR and I'm amazed at the difference I'm my productivity, outlook, focus (train of thought improved tremendously), motivation, sociability, drive, and the feeling of being back in reality. I no longer feel (as someone somewhere on the internet wrote) like a piece of furniture when I'm in a room of people.

I'm actively engaged both in social situations and in life. I can accept mild PERCEIVED social failures/mishaps/mistakes and move past them instantaneously without rumination, and even real ones. I'm finally living in the moment again and it feels great. I would say this combination has me feeling nearly as good as I felt on Nardil, and that's saying a lot. I like this combo more though because I feel like I'm earning my self confidence, self esteem, and anxiety free self as opposed to having it handed to me on a silver platter. I will probably add 30-45mg of remeron to help with sexual function (how can people take more than 50mg of clomipramine?!), counteract the weight loss of wellbutrin, help with anxiety/depr, and to replace Sonata. I need to work on "social agoraphobia" and confidence still, but I'm working on that.

I forgot to mention, I can finally almost see the color white again!! I don't know if it's placebo or lamictal really is killing off my visual snow but it's a miracle that I've actually gone a whole day without even remembering I have VS!!!!! This is huge for me you have no idea. This is my first post. I just wanted to inform everyone of a combo that seems to work pretty damn well. I don't plan on increasing the wellbutrin as I foresee memory loss being an issue like it was when I was younger. No memory issues currently (abnormal ones anyway lol). Only SEs are dry mouth occasionally if I don't stay hydrated, E.D., anorgasm (not a bad thing for a guy really), and a bit of weight loss from wellbutrin (have to eat constantly to maintain weight/muscle). FYI, wellbutrin has increased my sex drive, obsessive tendencies (perfect balance though no intrusive thoughts just productivity), and anxiety to an extent. However, because my anxiety is nearly all social and it's allowed me to socialize more easily/naturally, there's an overall decrease in my anxiety as a whole. Will update as time goes on considering I haven't been on this combo long enough to say that I'm receiving optimal theraputic benefit. Can't wait for even LESS side effects as time goes on considering mine are so minimal.


----------

